# talk connection



## zippy8907 (May 18, 2011)

I currently use yahoo to talk long distance as have family who hate skype , yahoo seems to cut us off more and more, cam anyone suggest a iPhone app for both that and android . Like does icq have voice ??


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate, Welcome to TSF,

If they were both iPhones/iPods, then you could have used Facetime.

I don't really know of any apps except Skype which would work cross-smart phone.

However, I'll get a mod to move this thread to the Smart Devices part of TSF and see if they have any ideas.

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## zippy8907 (May 18, 2011)

Thanks ones adroid one is iPhone


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

You can try using the Google tool:

iMailG - mobile Gmail, GTalk (Chat), Buzz and more for iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad on the iTunes App Store

Google Mobile - Gmail

Other than that I don't really know any more, I haven't tried the Google App so don't know how it will work.

I personally use Skype.


----------

